# Question for AmFlyer



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A little late to ask this. I bought a MoPac car made by K-Line. Are K-Line cars any good?
I do not have any K-Line cars. But they make good O scale stuff.
It was cheaper than S-Helper cars so I bit. Car was 22.00 something plus shipping. NIB.
Not as nice as Gilbert MoPac car but better looking than Lionel version. I have a thing
for MoPac equipment. Wonder why. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I may not be the right person. I have seen some K-Line cars new in their purple/yellow boxes but never held one in my hands. I am also not aware of any complete listing of all the cars K-Line made in S. There are a surprisingly large number of them for sale on eBay. There was a review of them in either CTT or S Gaugian back in the 2002 time frame. The only thing I vaguely recall from the review was that the proportions were slightly different from the Gilbert cars.
Mopac, it seems you will become the expert on these items after you receive the one you purchased and test it. Be sure to follow up with some observations for all of us to read.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I looked in an obvious place and found the complete list of K-Line S gauge cars. 42 different cars were made. They were made with repurposed old Marx 3/16th" tooling with newly tooled diecast sprung trucks. The roof is higher with a more pronounced peak than the Gilbert, SHS or AM cars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know much about K-Line S scale but I love the K-Line in O scale.Beautiful detail, and rugged. I also like the "Industrial Rail" line in O scale. I'm always looking for hopper cars to pull behind my Big Boy and Allegheny.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

@AmFlyer: there's a K-Line S Gauge *Pennsy* boxcar on e-bay at the moment. Add to your collection.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I saw that. I currently have no K-Line cars and will await Mopac's impressions of the car he purchased. The diecast sprung trucks should be very nice. Flyernut, I remember seeing the Industrial Rail cars at train shows and wishing they were made in S gauge.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

@mopac: when you get your K-line car take a picture of it with an AF boxcar so we can see them together.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the catalog artwork for the car Mopac purchased.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info guys. I will post a pic of it when it gets here.
And it with the Gilbert MoPac car. LOL if I can findit.

Tracking now says Fri. delivery.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, when I worked with the auction house here in town, when it was open, I did all their trains when they had them. I saw a lot of K-Line O gauge cars. As you said, they seemed to be well made and detailed. Never saw any S gauge though. Honestly I never knew K-Line even made S gauge. 

Kenny


----------

